
'Amnesia' IoT botnet feasts on year-old unpatched vulnerability - a-smith
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/07/amnesia_iot_botnet/
======
WhiteSource1
And why would vendors patch? Sad to see them not proactively take security
warnings seriously.

People don't realize botnets are big business - even the Russian criminal
syndicates are involved, just look at this latest example:
[https://www.incapsula.com/blog/viagra-spam-
botnet.html](https://www.incapsula.com/blog/viagra-spam-botnet.html)

